# FF 2010 Meetup - CANCELLED - SORRY!!!!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Fertility Friends Meet 2010 - 2nd - 4th July. (staying over the 2nd and 3rd of July)

To be held again at the Northwick hotel.

http://www.northwickhotel.com/

Prices are £60 per person per night for your bed, full English breakfast and your evening meals (this price is based on staying for 2 nights)

We have exclusive use of the function suite for the whole weekend and we will provide entertainment.

Can you please book via the hotel direct quoting "Tony Reid's party"

We have blocked all the family rooms and also the double rooms, if any others are needed then they will allocate those also, it is a first come first serve basis so please book asap - a deposit will be taken from the hotel and so will the final bill - we will have no responsibility for the money side of things this time.

For those who have never been to a meet before please do not be shy, it is a very relaxed and friendly atmosphere, the hotel is far the best we have ever stayed and is local to all shops and also to a very nice river and park for children to play in.

As we go along we will add details of anything we decide that will happen over the course of the weekend.​


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

DH & I have just booked to go to next years meet up  

We went this year for the first time and had a really great time. No one was scary at all!!

Thanks to Tony & Mel for organising another one  

Sarah xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

yay!  glad you are booked to come again 

xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Fab Sarah ~ cant wait to see you both again 

Mel
x


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

grrrr....I was really hoping it would be a different date next year so we could come! Can't plan anything for the 3rd as it's dd's birthday.

Maybe 2012....


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

woo hoo

I can make those dates I will reserve our room !

Lotsky x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I have just emailed the hotel! excited as missed this years. 
It is ok to come with all the children in tow? By then the boys will be 14 months and Lidders will be pushing 3

x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Of course its ok 

If you have any problems with room size then let me know!

Tony
x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

thank you Tony!!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

DH is out at the mo but as soon as he gets in I will check and reserve. 

I am sure there are a few people due a cuddle with Sadie and Morgan still asks about Jess 

T xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Would love to come again will have to see if any family rooms left when DH gets paid at end of month which I doubt as is such a lovely place and I want to bring everyone this time.
Otherwise will look for another local hotel if we did that would we be able to pay for just the meal or not this time?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

They just take card for guarantee C 

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

so don't actually take any money out?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh well, Suzie!! That's great news, I'll book tomorrow too! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Do it now


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We booked going to be fun all of us in a double but its only a bedroom really


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The rooms are pretty big


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We had a double this time, going to have 1 in bed with us other on spare bed.  Really looking forward to it


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

oh bugger

I am missing it again. Just booked our flights to go to Spain during the FF Meet. Will have to meet up in 2011.

Sonia xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello

Just to say all the family rooms have gone (hotel just let me know) so weve booked into a double room. Should be cosy, DD will sleep in the middle of us and the babies will be in travel cots next to the bed!!  

I ve warned the hotel so they know we are coming with 3 children- if they arent bothered about us squeezing in, neither are we!

Cant wait, 

see you all in July '10


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

lotsky said:


> Hello
> 
> Just to say all the family rooms have gone (hotel just let me know) so weve booked into a double room. Should be cosy, DD will sleep in the middle of us and the babies will be in travel cots next to the bed!!
> 
> ...


You will be fine - the rooms are quite large and easily fit a travel cot


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

it will be fine we cannot wait.!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

when we rang last night they said family rooms were long gone but like you they weren't bothered about us having both children in a double room


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Im sure it will be fine a bed is a bed! as long as were all squeezed in who cares! Im looking forward already as I enjoyed 08 and had to miss 09 

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

its really only a bedroom as out and about all day so sure we will be fine


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

If the weather is good it will be perfect. I enjoy the dinner and raffle bit the most (oh and a few sneeky drinks )


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Lets hope for same weather as this yr it was lovely outside nearly all the time.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Nice to see you all booking 

Mel
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Poop - can't make this one  The joys of being back at work.... well I will be by then)


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

We have booked a family room at the premier inn


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

quick question - we booked our room at the hotel- should they be sending us an invoice for the deposit or something? I got an email back from them to say we could have a double but no invoice or something?
Is that what everyone else has had or should I be patient and wait for it to arrive  

Lotsky x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got an email  the lady said on phone I would get an email and not invoice in the post 

xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

now my DH booked ours and he says they just took our card details we don't pay anything now just pay when we leave.  We just gone a e-mail saying price per night


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I am DEFO coming next year!!

I missed this year's meet cos of stinky work   but I will defo be there with C and maybe DH. Am I best off booking a double room, just in case?? If DH doesn't come, I could just have Charlie-wiggle-bum in the bed with me!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm booked - myself and the 2 boys. Got a twin room with Z bed (like this year, which worked really well for us). When I booked I just gave card details to guarantee the room (payment taken upon check out) and received an email confirming price of room and that it included breakfasts and evening meals  

Can't wait! The hotel and location really is lovely and this year's meet was fab  

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

kitten1 said:


> I am DEFO coming next year!!
> 
> I missed this year's meet cos of stinky work  but I will defo be there with C and maybe DH. Am I best off booking a double room, just in case?? If DH doesn't come, I could just have Charlie-wiggle-bum in the bed with me!!


The costs are based on two sharing - so you might find that your paying more if you take a double room and hubby drops out.

Personally I think hubby should come along - he will really like it! ask any man that's been before


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

They tried to charge me for 2 people for the twin room, but I managed to get it that I only pay for myself and a Z bed. So £140 for 2 nights (bed, breakfast and evening meals included) for the 3 of us - confirmed via email  

x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

The lady didnt ask for an e-mail address - just took our names and that was it - she didnt ask for CC details either


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Oooooohh only just seen this thread...will get onto booking it tomorrow...hubby will be coming too.

Em xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Great stuff  

Lovely to see people booking

x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I will book a double room and work on DH!  

Room will be booked tomorrow and then I have a few (!) months to work on DH!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Plenty of time to book and to look forward to the next FF meet  

Mel
x


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Book marking at the mo - have a couple of weddings and hen parties next year so just checking dates.

Kazzz


----------



## Redsquizza30 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd love to come, but hubby is anti social, so it could be just me and our little girl....but really depends on what I will be doing work wise next year though


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Spoke to DH about this yesterday - we didn't manage to come this year because we were in Cuba but I shall be booking our spaces tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

- just a reminder everyone!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Forgot to book when I said I was going to!! 

Have just emailed them now for details of availability. 

Carole - which sleepy moon are you staying at? Might look at that instead.............


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Come on peeps - time to look forward to our regular meet up - time to meet friends and have some fun.................

Get booking.................

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhhh yes get booking 

You will have a lovely weekend 

x
ps we dont bite


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I can confirm they don't bite lol


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree - they really don't! 

DH and I are looking forward to it again this year  

xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

kitten1 said:


> Carole - which sleepy moon are you staying at? Might look at that instead.............


It's the Evesham one


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Okikoki........

Could I palm my DH off on your DH then Carole?!?!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Of course !!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you guys staying for both nights?

Me and DH both work fridays so maybe we'll just come for the Saturday......

How much extra is it for the meal on the Saturday night?


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes we are there both nights


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
I am looking to come with Abbie on the Saturday, staying for the meal,
cant afford the full weekend this year 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Awww Dizzi  but will be lovely to see you and abbie for the Saturday ! Bagsy first Cuddle 

x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

A great weekend and would certainly go again - unfortunately have a hen party this year. Met some great people.

Kazzz


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Come on peeps - anymore going to join us?

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Anymore for anymore? 

Will be here before we know it! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

*deep breath*.... I have done it!!! I have booked our room   just really nervous now


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Great stuff  

x


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you Baby2  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Could I come just for the day on the Saturday or do we really need to stop over?


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Have only just seen this and would love to come, although it's a couple of hours drive away!  

Having read through the thread, is there anyone going that I know? Chatted to?


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know anyone that is going apart from seeing them on FF...so it will all be new to me, unless Lou comes of course  

MJP I have seen you "around" on the parents thread


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

We didn't know _anyone_ last year but everyone is so friendly and welcoming - really glad we took the step and went.

If you decide to come you really won't regret it - DH & I had a lovely time

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks girls, I'll ask dp in a min!


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello,

It is with a heavy hand on heart that I have just found out we cannot make the 2010 meet. One of my closest friends has decided (well I suppose it is her right!) to get married and have the do that same weekend. 

Ages ago I did contact the hotel and make a reservation for a family room, there was a little bit of tooing and frowing as there were no family rooms left, we were therefore put on the list and there was a possibility of us getting a normal room and just squeezing in our travel cots (which would have been fine for us) but somehow the hotel never got back to us with a definite and they never asked us for credit card details. So to cut along story short I am actually not 100% sure our reservation went through, but if it did, and someone is looking for a room in the hotel they can take my space. I would have used my name 'lotsky'.

I cannot believe I cannot go. We went for the first time in 2008, and can honestly say we had a brilliant time. We did not know anyone when we arrived, but Mel and Tony plus the FF gang made us feel so welcome that we left vowing we would go again on 2009. In the end I was heavily pregnant with the twins so had to back out (thats a good excuse I suppose!) but we double vowed to ourselves we would go in 2010. Now this wedding has come up, and as I will be a bridsemaid I cannot, just cannot turn around and say no can do. 

I would honestly tell anyone, considering going for the first time, but not wanting to go as they dont know anyone, DO NOT WORRY you will have a great time and will be glad you went. 

Have a blast, I will be thinking of you all - lets hope for me it will be 3rd time lucky in 2011

xxLotsky


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Only a month to go!! How exciting! Hope the weather holds out for us again this year and we'll be able to make full use of the lovely garden   

Do we know how many people are coming this year? I'm happy to start making a list if you like    

xxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Sarah !   

We will be there again, although staying at the premier inn as the hotel was full (need an even bigger hotel lol ) 

xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

oh carole - I am tempted to stay at the premier otherwise I am just comming for the day, 
as yet again its my mums birthday weekend 
also as an OFF TOPIC lol side Question Carole are you working tommorrow ?
as I am off to park hall for the day


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Come to the premier inn Dizzi !

I am working today              

but off tomorrow             and may be at park hall then !


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Just a heads up - we may end up having to abandon this due to the numbers attending.

A decision will be made by this weekend.

Regardless of what we decide - this is likely to be the last meet opf this kind for sometime. Future meets will likely become 'days-out' type events.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tony, what a shame, the big meets are such a great thing to do, how are the numbers stacked ? do we need to up the advertising ?

 to Carole working too!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

what a shame - we will be coming = either coming up on the friday or coming up on the saturday for the day, as it's DH  parents 40th Wedding Anniversary Meal on the Sunday xxx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

typical, just as I had plucked up the courage to come


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

BABY2 said:


> typical, just as I had plucked up the courage to come


Hold that thought!! its not over yet!!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

till the fat lady sings??    I better keep it    for now then


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh heck - I thought there were loads coming this year as we couldn't get a family room  in the hotel


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh no just seen this and now feel really bad about saying we aren't going to make it.  Circumstances beyond our control mean we aren't going to be able to make it.
I really hope the meet can still go ahead for everyone else.  We had a brilliant time last yr and will be such a shame for them to stop


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Has a decision been made yet about this years meet up?

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mel's started a new thread - everyone needs to look ASAP !!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238642.msg3831681#msg3831681


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Unfortunately due to lack of numbers the main FF meet is now cancelled.

*All rooms have been cancelled.*

We apologise to those of you who were looking forward to this meet, we were really looking forward to it also but i suppose it was not good timing on our part due to the world cup and that people do ALWAYS pull out at the last minute.

It has been suggested that we could meet for a daytime event where people do not have to think about finding the money for a whole weekend and having to commit to that weekend.

Mel
x​


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Unfortunately due to lack of numbers the main FF meet is now cancelled.

*All rooms have been cancelled.*

We apologise to those of you who were looking forward to this meet, we were really looking forward to it also but i suppose it was not good timing on our part due to the world cup and that people do ALWAYS pull out at the last minute.

It has been suggested that we could meet for a daytime event where people do not have to think about finding the money for a whole weekend and having to commit to that weekend.

Mel
x​


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for all your work Mel


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

We are gutted Carole but if anyone has any suggestions where we can all meet for a day then maybe we can salvage the meet for a day event 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

As I said on your other thread Mel - I'm really sorry to hear that you've had to cancel ...


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear this . xxx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

maybe if someone knows a really nice park, with toilet facilities/picnic aea/cafe(not asking for much     ), in the same region as the hotel, or somewhere in the middle    ..loads of nice parks in London, but of course I am biased    and out of way for many people    ...


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Just an idea but the Holiday Inn Kensington is ok with a dining room and large garden and might be good for a meet; ive been to a few things there. Some of the hotels which rely on business functions during the week sometimes have good bargains at weekends when there is less of a demand.


----------

